# Revolution Day Convective Espichel - 25 Abril 2009



## ajrebelo (24 Abr 2009 às 22:24)

boas







Está então marcado o micro encontro. 

Dia 25 - 04 - 2009

Local: Cabo Espichel ( junto ao farol)

Hora: 18h

Já estão confirmadas algumas pessoas, espero que à ultima hora apareça mais alguém.

abraços


----------



## Lightning (24 Abr 2009 às 22:41)

*Re: Encontro de membros do fórum*



ajrebelo disse:


>



Se o encontro fôr tão bom como a imagem....


----------



## Veterano (24 Abr 2009 às 22:45)

*Re: Encontro de membros do fórum*

Não quero fazer concorrência, mas aqui no Norte também vai valer a pena olhar para o mar...

  P.S. Parabéns pela imagem, já faltou mais para este Fórum realizar um filme


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2009 às 22:53)

*Re: Encontro de membros do fórum*

Tenho muita pena de não poder ir...mas já tinha outros compromissos! Mas segundo o GFS vão ter de fazer noitada longa  vou estar em principio pela serra da Arrábida onde espero poder ver e registar em foto alguma coisa 
Boas iniciativa a do encontro e boa sorte para todos


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Abr 2009 às 03:14)

*Re: Encontro de membros do fórum*



ajrebelo disse:


> Está então marcado o micro encontro.
> 
> Dia 25 - 04 - 2009
> 
> ...



Pois que ,Portugal não é assim tão pequenino...
é muito longe daqui.
Mas parece-me um encontro bem oportuno.
Como digo sempre,
mais marés ocorrerão.Alguma virá para mim de feição.
E amanhã logo se verá, o que a vós vos acontecerá.
Que haja muitos e bons posteriores relatos...


----------



## Lightning (25 Abr 2009 às 10:06)

*Re: Encontro de membros do fórum*



nimboestrato disse:


> Que haja muitos e bons posteriores relatos...



Se tudo correr bem, os nossos relatos irão "fazer história" aqui no fórum.


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Abr 2009 às 15:35)

*Re: Encontro de membros do fórum*

boas

vamos mudar o local do encontro, vai ser perto de  Barcelona hoje as 18h  

bem está tudo combinado, já faltou mais,  peço aos membros que adiram, já foi preparado o som e umas caipirinhas.  

Revolution day   - Convective Espichel 

abraços


----------



## Veterano (25 Abr 2009 às 16:06)

*Re: Encontro de membros do fórum*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> vamos mudar o local do encontro, vai ser perto de  Barcelona hoje as 18h
> 
> ...



  Boa sorte, pessoal, como diz o nimboestrato, Portugal não é assim tão pequenino, haverá outras caçadas.

  Não abusem das caipirinhas, senão ainda vos passa tudo ao lado.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Abr 2009 às 22:02)

Olá!

Directamente de Almoinha, com uma vista panorâmica para o _Mundo Convectivo_ ! 

Cá se encontra a equipa pronta a entrar em acção.

Começou a chover fraco por volta das 20:15, mas agora entretanto tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade.
A temperatura encontra-se nos *11,4ºC* e o vento sopra fraco, mas vai trazendo um cheirinho da cozinha... humm!


----------



## Veterano (25 Abr 2009 às 23:33)

Gilmet disse:


> Olá!
> 
> Directamente de Almoinha, com uma vista panorâmica para o _Mundo Convectivo_ !
> 
> ...



  Atenção pessoal, lembrem-de de fazer reportagem, não estão aí propriamente para um pic-nic...


----------



## thunderboy (25 Abr 2009 às 23:36)

Veterano disse:


> Atenção pessoal, lembrem-de de fazer reportagem, não estão aí propriamente para um pic-nic...



Hmmm...
Acho que a animação vai estar centrada no picnic pois o resto...


----------



## Veterano (25 Abr 2009 às 23:42)

Mais valia terem ido para o Cabo Espichel de madrugada, a animação só está prevista para altas horas... Vamos ver se não adormecem à custa das caipirinhas


----------



## Veterano (25 Abr 2009 às 23:58)

*Re: Encontro de membros do fórum*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> vamos mudar o local do encontro, *vai ser perto de  Barcelona hoje as 18h *
> 
> ...



  Estavam de certeza com mais animação para já...


----------



## Saul Monteiro (26 Abr 2009 às 02:14)

boas

Estamos há cerca de 2 horas no cabo Espichel não para de chover, trovoada que é bom, nada.

No RS do Vilão, com o rigor do costume, 8.4ºc 

abraços


----------



## thunderboy (26 Abr 2009 às 03:12)

Parece que o panorama melhorou um pouco.


----------



## ajrebelo (26 Abr 2009 às 05:01)

boas

Acabou o micro encontro REVOLUTION DAY - NOT CONVECTIVE ESPICHEL   valeu pelo convívio e pelo conhecimento (live) de algumas pessoas que falamos regularmente. 

Amanhã coloco  fotos, mas só tenho do final de tarde.  

abraços


----------



## Lightning (26 Abr 2009 às 14:18)

O dia de ontem foi bem passado 

Apesar de não terem havido trovoadas, o que para mim foi mais importante foi o convívio. Ainda deu para nos rirmos bastante e para tirarmos umas boas fotos.

Para a próxima teremos mais sorte. 

E parabéns ao Ajrebelo pela boa organização do evento.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Abr 2009 às 16:38)

Apesar de não ter sido possível estar presente por motivos de serviço, desejei ()  aos presentes um bom espectáculo; mesmo que tal não sucedesse de acordo com o previsto, logicamente nunca tudo se perde! Acredito que até ao ponto possível de visibilidade, se conseguissem boas observações de formações nebulosas algo interessantes!
Acima de tudo, o convívio é o mais importante e pelos vistos foi o que marcou o encontro.
Outras e melhores oportunidades surgirão e quem sabe poderei pela 1ªvez marcar presença. De qualquer forma dou os parabéns ao ajrebelo pela iniciativa e organização.


----------



## Veterano (26 Abr 2009 às 18:54)

Encontros "informais" como este serão sempre bem-vindos, parabéns pela iniciativa, aqui no norte também temos que organizar algo.


----------



## AnDré (26 Abr 2009 às 20:58)

ajrebelo disse:


> Amanhã coloco  fotos, mas só tenho do final de tarde.



Ora então Bom dia! 

Apesar de não termos tido sorte com as trovoadas, o entusiasmo e a esperança permaneceu durante todo o encontro. Entusiasmo, esperança e dedicação.

No final da madrugada, o cansaço apoderou-se dos membros mais novos, que passaram a viagem de regresso a fazer ginástica com o pescoço. "Sim, sim! Não, não!" Mas sempre "acordados". 

Já em Odivelas, e mesmo, mesmo a chegar a casa, tive a oportunidade de ver o nascer do sol. Parei o carro aqui num descampado e fiquei um pouco a olhar para ele. A pensar como apesar de tudo, (ou nada - no que diz respeito às trovoadas), a experiência tinha sido boa. Afinal nunca tinha feito nenhuma "caçada" assim. 

Seguiram-se os afazeres de Domingo, e a cama teve de esperar pelo fim do almoço. 

Ainda um Obrigado ao *ajrebelo* por nos ter acolhido em sua casa, e nos ter proporcionado um jantar que nos deu "pica" para a noite toda! *Obrigado ajrebelo! *


E por fim um pouco daquela dedicação que falei:













Falta o estaminé montado no carro do Saul, que permitiu a conexão on-line com o fórum, as imagens de satélite e o radar meteorológico.


----------



## Henrique (26 Abr 2009 às 21:51)

Mais uma foto da bela tarde, passada no Cabo Espichel...


----------



## Saul Monteiro (26 Abr 2009 às 23:46)

Foi com muita diversão que se realizou mais um encontro entre aficionados da meteorologia. Vem demonstrar, que as equipas Meteoalerta e meteopt estão cada vez mais empenhados em reportar bons eventos.
Pena não ter havido trovoada como já aqui foi referido pelo *André* mas mais oportunidades irão vir, o importante é mesmo o convivo. Fiquei muito satisfeito por conhecer pessoas bem dispostas e alegres, o que da vontade em realizar mais eventos como este.
Deixo aqui algumas fotos tiradas pelo *Ajrebelo* o verdadeiro cozinheiro da meteorologia


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Abr 2009 às 01:07)

Quantas incursões à ocorrência já fiz em vão ? Sozinho...
Que sorte , estes novos tempos que vivemos.
Esta vossa incursão , mesmo sem a dita cuja ocorrência ,
não terá sido seguramente em vão.
Habemos equipa de reportagem,  aí pelo litoral centro.
Venham daí Ocorrências.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Abr 2009 às 20:53)

Adoro trovoadas, já o afirmei no início, mas sinceramente, diante de cenários como os ilustrados nestas fotos através do Saul, o sentimento é de puro regozijo!
Se estivesse presente, jamais sentiria que havia perdido algo por muito esperado que fosse. Parabéns ajrebelo, acima de tudo conseguiu-se um grande momento.


----------



## Veterano (27 Abr 2009 às 22:08)

Todos os pretextos são bons para um salutar convívio, que neste caso teve lugar no Cabo Espichel! Infelizmente não pude comparecer, mas outras caçadas ocorrerão, outros Convective Day acontecerão


----------



## AnDré (28 Abr 2009 às 12:39)

Not Convective Espichel, mais ainda vimos um raio... Um raio de sol!


----------



## João Soares (28 Abr 2009 às 12:59)

Foram sem dúvida um dia/noite bem passados com um grupo excelente 

Não tiveram trovoadas, mas tiveram o mais importante, o companheirismo dos membros "mais jovens" 

Foi-me mesmo impossível estar presente, e obrigado pelo convite..
Só que viver há mais de 300km's de vocês, sem carro e sem dormida, e um bocado difícil e dispendioso 

Fica para uma próxima 

Excelente fotos, malta!
E claro não poderiam esquecer do R.S. com o respectivo termómetro


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Abr 2009 às 20:45)

Foi um fim de tarde e uma madrugada bem passadas pelas zonas de Sesimbra e do Cabo Espichel.
Obviamente, o que mais esperava era o convívio e não apenas o evento em si, senão o encontro teria deixado um pouco a desejar.
Tive o prazer de conhecer alguns membros desta casa, nomeadamente o Rebelo, com quem já falo há quase 2 anos, mas que ainda não conhecia pessoalmente.
A recepção foi óptima, o jantar, a camaradagem, nada ficou por planear.
Quando organizar as fotografias, colocarei algumas neste tópico, tiradas durante o fim de tarde, passado no Cabo Espichel.


----------



## MSantos (2 Mai 2009 às 18:15)

Apesar de as trovoadas não terem aparecido,ainda conseguiram umas boa fotos 

Parabens pela iniciativa


----------



## Veterano (2 Mai 2009 às 22:17)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Tive o prazer de conhecer alguns membros desta casa, nomeadamente o Rebelo, com quem já falo há quase 2 anos, mas que ainda não conhecia pessoalmente.



 Felizmente eu que entrei há três meses no fórum já tive o prazer de conhecer o Rebelo (obrigado pela "receita" do Licor Beirão) e a ti Daniel, entre outros.

 Considero importante a humanização deste fórum...


----------



## Brunomc (3 Mai 2009 às 00:29)

Boas Fotos


----------

